# Iglesia ya es bimilenaria



## Paquita

Solapadamente, a las doce de la noche, cuando muchos estábamos durmiendo, se coló Tina y nos regaló su 2000 post... , Mamá Noel con 5 días de antelación

Cuántos mensajes de sabiduría, cuántas respuestas acertadas : ten cuidado ¡ que no te falten letras !


*¡ Muchas Felicidades **campeona** !*​


----------



## Namarne

Mis felicitaciones y mi agradicimiento por tus excelent...íííííísimos posts. 

*¡¡ FELICES 2.000 !!*

​


----------



## chics

*¡Felicidades, Tina!*​ 
¡¡¡Una de las megacracks del francés-español!!!
Nuestra siempre simpática y eficiente, la picantona *Iglesia*. 
Pst, Mamá Noel me trajo una foto tuya en el día en que naciste ... (uauauau, en pelota picada, sí, sí, ¡¡¡lo que todos quisieran tener!!!)


EDIT: Antes de que me echen broncas, vaaale... la foto era un dibujo... jo, aquí está la buena. :-S Y esta era una de hoy

RE-EDIT: Por aclamación popular, aquí los ... :


----------



## Cintia&Martine

*¡¡ FELICES 2.000 !!

*
Gracias a la gran, a la incomparable* Tina 

*​por estar con nosotros. 
Un beso


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades. Aunque no hemos coincidido mucho, yo si te he leído bastante (por el momento es lo que que hago en el foro de francés) y siempre se aprende mucho contigo.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## Gévy

Los hay que presumen de catedrales, pero nosotros estamos más que orgullosos de nuestra Iglesia particular.

Siempre dispuesta a ayudar, surfeando por la red, buscando el dato exacto, dispuesta a todo con tal de que entendamos desde lo más sencillo a lo más científico.

Tina, campeonaaaaaaaaaaaaa.

Mille bisous, Tina,

Gévy


----------



## Cristina Moreno

¡Mil felicidades Tina!
¡Que vengan muchos más!
Gracias por la preciosa ayuda.
Besos


----------



## totor

*¡¡¡bravo, tina!!!*​


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡Felicidades *Tina*!

Amable, sencilla, escueta, eficiente, eficaz, etc., etc., etc.
Me alegro de verdad de que estés entre nosotros.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola de parte de la *reina del despiste*. Sí, por fin me he enterado.

Entre mis grandes debilidades (que son muchas..., demasiadas para una página), me encantan _las personas tiernas y con sentido del humor_ et *vous m'avez plus que servi!*  Betty vous dit MERCI.

Paquit& à l'humeur parfois... un peu "vache" mais au fond... si "tendre".

Namarne que je connais peu (encore) mais dont l'avatar me fait rêver de pays lointains et... de beaux chevaliers (¡que no falten!).

Ma petite Chics, si franche et si entière (¡no cambies demasiado cuando seas mayor!).

Cintia&Martine: que de sagesse, de gentillesse et surtout de pacience. Peut-on avoir la formule ?

Antpax: quelqu'un qui a cet avatar ne peut que me plaire! Vive/nt les personnalités affirmées. Espero que te incorpores pronto al foro.

Gévy dont j'adore les textes plein d'humour et de tendresse. Malgré nos différences apparentes (je suis une célibataire endurcie comme Betty), je te sens si proche!

Cristina Moreno: je compte sur toi pour faire bouger un peu les vieux européens que nous sommes mais Betty te conseille aussi de profiter de tes 20 ans, cela passe si vite!

Totor le magnifique: déjà bronzé et au soleil ?

Víctor Pérez: je veux ta formule MAGIQUE pour quand je serai grande.


----------

